# Charcoal-Grilled Tuscan Steak with Olive Oil and Lemon



## Raine (Mar 21, 2005)

Charcoal-Grilled Tuscan Steak with Olive Oil and Lemon 

T-Bone and porterhouse steaks are large enough to serve two. Season the steaks with kosher salt because its coarse grains are easier to sprinkle evenly onto the meat than fine table salt. If you use charcoal briquettes instead of hardwood charcoal, one chimney-full will weigh close to 6 pounds. Also, you may have to increase the searing time by about 30 seconds on each side. There is no need to 
build a two-level fire if you can adjust the level of the charcoal rack on your grill; crank the rack up high to sear the steaks, then drop it down a couple of levels for less intense heat to finish cooking them.

  Serves 4

2 T-bone steaks or porterhouse steaks, each 1 1/2 inches thick (about 3 1/2 pounds total), patted dry
2 teaspoons kosher salt 
1 teaspoon ground black pepper 
3 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil 

lemon wedges for serving

1. Light large chimney starter filled with hardwood charcoal (about 2 1/2 pounds) and burn until covered with layer of fine gray ash. Build two-level fire by stacking most of the coals on one side of grill and arranging remaining coals in single layer on other side. Set cooking grate in place, cover grill with lid, and let grate heat up, about 5 minutes. Use wire brush to scrape grate clean. Grill is ready when 
thicker layer of coals is medium-hot (you can hold your hand 5 inches above cooking grate for 3 to 4 seconds).

 2. Meanwhile, sprinkle each side of steaks with 1/2 teaspoon salt and 1/4 teaspoon pepper. Cook steaks, uncovered, over hotter part of grill until well-browned on each side, about 2 1/2 minutes per side. (If steaks start to flame, move them to cooler side of fire and/or extinguish flames with squirt bottle). Move steaks to cooler side of 
grill and continue cooking, turning once, to desired doneness, 5 to 6 minutes more for rare (120 degrees on instant-read thermometer), 6 to 7 minutes for rare medium-rare (125 degrees), 7 to 8 minutes for medium medium-rare (130 degrees), or 8 to 9 minutes for medium (135 to 140 
degrees).

  3. Transfer steaks to cutting board and let rest 5 minutes. Cut strip and tenderloin pieces off bones and slice crosswise about 1/2 inch thick. Arrange slices on platter, drizzle with olive oil, and serve immediately with lemon wedges.


----------

